# Neg hpt with preg symps.. did I even ov??



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I have looked at so many different sites today but found little in the way of anything to help me explain why I am experiencing preg symps but having neg hpt's. Last time I tested was Wednesday.. haven't got the heart to test again yet, because after all these years and 6 rounds of Clomid, I 'know' it's not my bfp.

I don't know when or even IF I ov'd this month. I had my usual ov symps between CD15 through to CD 19 or thereabouts, all except a skin breakout which I almost always have. The last time I didn't have a skin breakout at ov was a long time ago. I also have a slight break out at af time too, but nothing as yet. I'm almost CD36 - af has regulated thanks to Clomid from CD29 - CD32 with one CD33 and one CD36 << the latter was a Clomid free month.

Over the past 6-8 days, I have experienced the following [I can't recall the exact daily order of symps, but here's a general idea]

-Ovary pain on and off
-Aches in lower abdomen early on last week but now only coming and going for very short, mild bursts [not like af pains]
-Sore and heavy bbs, especially the right bb.. some pains under my arm too
-Heartburn
-Indigestion
-Trapped wind
-Bloated
-Headaches on and off.. these have eased off lately, thankfully 
-Fatigue
-Lethargy
-Increased creamy cm last 2 days.. feeling 'wet' down below from watery cm today
-Clumsiness! I am like an  about the place..
-Peeing a lot, but this has eased last night/today though I now need to use the loo more for the other!
-Waves of nausea but nothing major
-Emotional outbursts.. tears one minute, irritable the next..
-Couldn't clean the cat litter tray earlier [I have a very strong stomach normally] but the smell made me wretch today
-Hot flushes 
-Really hungry one minute.. can't eat the next..
-My hair usually gets a little greasy at af time, but last 2/3 days it's dry and brittle.. not usually something I experience at all
-A few shooting pains in my hips, but not the usual 'dragging' feeling I have at af time
- I also have myself a lovely bout of thrush.. just what I needed.

Now, have I ov'd a lot later than I thought, but with no usual ov symps?
Am I ov'ng now/last couple days with different ov symps to previous experience? [I've never ov'd this late]
Did I ov at all??
[If] I didn't ov, can you have all the above symps from an annovulatroy cycle?

^^^^ I'm going with the last one. I think that maybe I haven't ov'd and because of the effect of the Clomid on my body together with the fact, it means I am having all of these symps/se as a result of a messed up cycle.. as though one set of hormones are raging, but others are dormant, so they're unbalanced maybe. I can't think what else it could be, but if anyone has any ideas I'd be grateful to hear them.

I've had a discussion with my imagination  and I am pretty certain that none of the above are a part of it. I completey understand how we analyse every twinge etc, but that is something I have not done this month. I wanted af out of the way ready to be able to start IVF next month.. the longer she stays away, the less chance there is we can start in August. I actually WANT af to arrive! 
I want her to get here anyway, as I know I will feel so much better afterward.

This is so frustrating 

Oh and I forgot to add.. I took my temp today: 36.9 << one of the highest temps I have had since starting temping. It was mid day in a cool room, I had been sitting for about 30/40 mins at the PC. I am temping now and again at all times of the day, just to keep a mental note for myself and they average 36.2 - 36.5.. sometimes 36.1 or 36.6 but very rarely below or over.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately temps don't mean anything unless it is your basal temp (after a nights sleep, taken about the same time every morning)

Can you get a progesterone blood test form from your GP to see if it indicates O?


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Serenfach

i would advise you to test again.  i understand how upsetting it is to see that BFN, but it may just have been that you tested a day or two early for this cycle.  at least if you test again now you will know for def if preg or not.  if it is a BFN again then perhaps the clinic can prescribe you provera to bring on af in time to start IVF next month.

I am praying   for a BFP for you, you so deserve it  

NG x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Laura honey,

[fly]   [/fly]

I am sorry your having a rough time again. I agree with NG, the only way for sure to know if this a bfn is to test again. I know how hard testing is, I truly do- but there is every reason to think this may well be your month. Please think about testing again- i think your driving yourself mad not knowing.

We will be here for you no matter what. 

Love Daisy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, ladies..

It's all over.. af arrived in full force this morning  I guess it's also a  too because it means I will be beack to my normal self again soon and we can move forward to IVF now.

RE the temps, *Vicky*.. temping in the morning doesn't work for me. I never have the necessary 3hrs uninterrupted sleep. I was temping at all times of the day and I have an average temp no matter what time day or night it might be. The 36.9 knocked me.. only once before have I ever had a high temp like that. Also, it seems I have slightly higher than average temps just before af arrives, but not every cycle. Temping doesn't work for everyone. 
As for the blood test.. that has to be done on CD21. I had a huge prog reading of 108 last time, so I know I am ov'ng on Clomid........... it was just the fact that I was so late this cycle and couldn't work out why. I've been more or less regular for the past 5 cycles, so this one confused me. It may well have been annovulatory as it goes, because I have none of the usual [tmi sorry] clotting I usually have and none of the skin breakout I mentioned, either.

*NG.. Daisy.. * thank you for your support. Yes, I was driving myself mad, but re tests - I have a sort of stigma attached to them. I used to be such a POAS addict and the results were always a stark smack in the mouth that dashed my hopes every time [and when I say 'every time' I mean the 10/20 I would do in any one cycle.. sometimes more] I guess that's what comes from sheer desperation.

Well at least I know for sure now anyway and despite the heavy bleed and pain, I already feel a little lighter 

Thanks again, girls


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear a/f found you xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hey Laura,

I'm so sorry she got you.

Its onwards and upwards for you from here though. I hope IVF works its magic and you get your bfp very very soon

Love
Daisy


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi honey  

Sending some big    glad to hear your feeling a bit more like you  

T xxx


----------

